# Hook up 480 piece of equipment with 208 service?



## BolognaBeach (May 2, 2012)

I have a piece of equipment rated @ 480 and my service is a 208. I seem to remember a while ago I wired a bearing press that had a phase converter on it that allowed me to wire it 240 single phase even though the equipment was 3 phase. Is it possible to mount something (phase converter or transformer) on the unit itself and wire it 208 or do I need to do something with the service? Any and all help is always appreciated.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Double post


----------

